# Create Dynamic Custom Location Transfers In Neon Puff and Foil



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Create a preprint line for your location with this new custom transfer program offered by The Wild Side. Choose from any one of six cutting-edge templates including Trademark, Icon, Lost In Paradise, Cities, Palm, or Authentic. All layouts can be modified with your location. 

Then choose from seven neon puff ink colors: pink, green, blue, purple, yellow, orange, or red. To add even more pizazz to your design, choose from nine vintage foil colors. These include red, pink, green, blue, purple, clear, silver, gold, and rainbow. The foil comes in rolls and is easy to apply over any puff transfer. There also are 25 accent graphics to choose from with designs such as flowers, flip flops, seashells, bears, deer, and similar resort icons. 

These trendy designs will print on any color and all fabrics including nylon and have great washability. 

The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

